# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  قبل أن أموت ، أريد أن ..

## حبيبتي والمطر

*قبل أن أموت ، أريد أن ..*





كل شخص منا لديه أحلامة الخاصة ،  من يريد شركة خاصة لتكون من أنجح الشركات ، من يريد الحصول على وظيفة في مجال دراسته ليٌبدع فيها ، وهناك من يريد استكمال دراسته ليحصل على لقب دكتوراه أو ما شابه ذلك، إلى غير ذلك من الطموح الكثيره التي تختلف من شخص إلى أخر  .





مشروع “ قبل أن أموت ، أريد أن .. ” مشروع فريد من نوعه !! هدفه إعطاء الأمل ،، دفع الجميع إلى الأمام ،، مشاركة كل فرد أحلامة وطموحة مع الأخرين .. 
تخيل ان توجد لوحة في الطريق العام ؟ كل شخص يمُر بها يدون عليها احلامة وطموحة قبل أن يموت !! ؟ هذه كانت فكرة الفنانة ” كاندي تشانغ ” بمجال التخطيط المعماري للمدن، كما أنها من المؤسسين المشاركين لمنظمة “Civic Center” و التي تهدف الى جعل المدن أكثر رفاهية لسكانها.





ومن بين هذه المشاريع  هو ما نتحدث عنه اليوم .. مشروع “Before I die ” (“قبل أن أموت “)  .. حيث قامت بإستغلال جدران بيت مهجور يقع في مدينة نيو أورلينز بولاية لويزيانا الأمريكية إلى لوحات ضخمة يمكن أن يكتب عليها المارة ما يودون فعله أو بمعني أوضح احلامهم قبل ان يموت كل منهم .




ويتوقف المارة ويأخذون اصبع طبشورة ليعبروا عما يدور بخلدهم من هموم ومنغصات وما يسعدهم وما الذي يريدون تغييره. وتختلف الرغبات والطموحات وأحيانا تكون متطابقة ومتشابهة لدرجة أن الأمر يثير الدهشة والاستغراب  من المثير ان الذين يكتبون على اللوحة يتحدثون بكل صراحة عن احلامهم المنشودة وأمانيهم المكتومة التي لن يكشفوا عنها في ظروف ومواقف أخرى.



وأغلبية هذه التمنيات تبدو بسيطة للغاية للوهلة الأولى، ولكنها حزينة ومدعاة للتفكر بها تارة أخرى، ومفرحة وساذجة في بعضها الآخر. وهناك من وضع نصب عينيه هدفا جديا قد يصعب تحقيقه، وهناك من اعتبر الأمر تافها وكتب عبارة هزلية.




تجد البعض قد شارك وكتب :  ”قبل أن أموت أود أن أفهم”، “أود أن أطعم الفيل”،  “أود أن أقول لأمي العزيزة اني أحبها”، “..أود أن أتعلم الرقص”، ” أود أن أصبح شخصية مشهورة”، “.أود أن أغرس شجرة”.





يتم غسل جدران البيت بانتظام بحيث يفسح المجال للمزيد من الناس لادراج تمنياتهم في قائمة الاعمال الأكثر أهمية الجدير بالذكر إنه سيتم تسجيل أفضل المقولات في كتاب كاندي تشانغ الذي سيحمل عنوان “Before I die”.










أخيراً ما رأيك بالفكرة ؟؟ وماذا تريد إن تفعل أنت قبل ان تموت ؟

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*فكره رائعه و نوعآ من الفضفضه . . 
انآآ اريد السلامه لأمي وابي و هو . .

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فكرة رائعة صراحة الموضوع كتير عجبني وحبيت فكرته 
ياريت فيني اقرأ هالكتاب بس يجهز بتخيل رح تكون كتير امنياتهم بسيطة 
فكرة حلوة لو تطبق بالاردن يمك نقدر نحقق نتيجة حلوه 
شكراً مطر


*

----------


## محمد العزام

فكره مجنونه بحد ذاتها لاتخطر ببال احد 
ربما تكون هذه الفكره كنوع من الفضفضه للانسان الذي يكتب مايريد قبل موته

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مشكوريبن على المرور اصدقائي...
بالفعل نوع من الفضفضة... 
وكتير حلو انك تشوف احلامك واحلام غيرك بالرغم من بساطتها مكتوبة قدامك*

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

كلام اجمل فعلا تستحق التقييم

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

فى تقدم دائما

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشطور أبو نايف

----------


## shams spring

*بالفعل فكرة جميلة
وطريقة رائعة للتعبير ... رائعة بطرحك مطر 
*

----------


## &روان&

راقت لي الفكرة اشكرك

----------

